# 5010HST Service Manual



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

I have been given a complete service manual for the 5010HST CAB by a very generous member of this FORUM. I am not a Mahindra mechanic, but I would be happy to pass along any pages from the manual to others trying to make their own repairs. Just send me a MESSAGE describing what you're trying to do and I will help any way I can.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Dennis, that's a very nice offer. 

This forum used to have a "manuals" section. Under the new format, I guess manuals are listed under "management resources" which is an obvious place to look?? If you are looking for a manual, it should immediately come to mind to search for "management resources". Please let us know if you find it!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

BigT said:


> Thanks Dennis, that's a very nice offer.
> 
> This forum used to have a "manuals" section. Under the new format, I guess manuals are listed under "management resources" which is an obvious place to look?? If you are looking for a manual, it should immediately come to mind to search for "management resources". Please let us know if you find it!!


It's "RESOURCE MANAGER" 








Tractor Forum


A forum community dedicated to all tractor owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about farming, lawn maintenance, restoration, modifications, classifieds, troubleshooting, maintenance, and more!




www.tractorforum.com




.
It's where we manage our resources!  lol


----------



## 5hands (Oct 5, 2021)

DennisF said:


> I have been given a complete service manual for the 5010HST CAB by a very generous member of this FORUM. I am not a Mahindra mechanic, but I would be happy to pass along any pages from the manual to others trying to make their own repairs. Just send me a MESSAGE describing what you're trying to do and I will help any way I can.


----------



## 5hands (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a 5010 gear no cab. Having problems with starting tractor after lending it to brother in law. New starter and so it cranks . now problem with melted connector on fuel shut off solenoid. Would like to see how I can test Solenoid and electrical leads into solenoid. Any help appreciated


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

5Hands:
I created PDFs of 4 pages from the manual that seem to cover your question. I can email them to you, or try to post them here. I don't know if the PDFs will lose any resolution, and believe me you'll need all the resolution you can get.

Mahindra's big wiring diagram should be printed on a 4' X 5' page. The manual page is too small to be effective, but your eyes may be younger than mine.

The other pages utilize a component and tabular detail to depict the wiring. It's not easy to follow.

If you can, post your email address, or send me a Private Message.

Good Luck.
Dennis


----------



## 5hands (Oct 5, 2021)

DennisF said:


> 5Hands:
> I created PDFs of 4 pages from the manual that seem to cover your question. I can email them to you, or try to post them here. I don't know if the PDFs will lose any resolution, and believe me you'll need all the resolution you can get.
> 
> Mahindra's big wiring diagram should be printed on a 4' X 5' page. The manual page is too small to be effective, but your eyes may be younger than mine.
> ...


Thank you Denise let’s do e Mail: [email protected]. very much appreciate your effort.


----------

